# How is your sense of perspective?



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 10, 2005)

A fun test.

I sucked at it.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/body/interactives/senseschallenge/senses.swf 


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 10, 2005)

I quit after the first question.  + or -  did what to what wasn't clear after two ++, it was over, judged that I couldn't focus on one line. huh?  I'm a graphic artist and line art illustrator for pete's sake.  TW


----------



## The Kai (Mar 10, 2005)

You do alot better the second time through!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 10, 2005)

12 out of 20.


Weird test.


But I love studying sensation and perception.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 10, 2005)

I got seven out of twenty.  I flunked on all the sound related ones, but of course, I'm deaf.  What do I know about sound?  :idunno:  My strength, not surprisedly, is with vision.  The taste portion took me by surprise....

    - Ceicei


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 10, 2005)

10/20

its is fun, blew a few and got stumped on a few too!


----------



## lulflo (Mar 10, 2005)

12/20, fun test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Larry


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 10, 2005)

12/20
Interesting!
Aqua


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 10, 2005)

18/20... the ones with the lady saying ma had me questioning, though.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 15, 2005)

I got 12/20 the first time through.  Some of them were tricky.  On some I was just guessing because I didn't know what some of the choices were or did.  And some fooled me because I was expecting a bit more trick questions.  Oh well.  Interesting test.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2005)

My god did I suck at that...I got all of 9..


----------



## Sam (Mar 21, 2005)

its okay, I suck more...6/20... thats like 30% lol


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 21, 2005)

...13/20...the music notes threw me off, and I didn't know some of the trivia...


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

hardheadjarhead said:


> A fun test.
> 
> I sucked at it.
> 
> ...


 

thanks for that link!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a 19/20, but I don't think the test actually tested perception very well.. . Some questions had no bearing on perception, and were solely based on chemical/biological/medical knowledge.


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the first part was more about perception, and then it got into rote knowledge.  I got 13/20, fwiw.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2013)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I got a 19/20, but I don't think the test actually tested perception very well.. . Some questions had no bearing on perception, and were solely based on chemical/biological/medical knowledge.


Agreed. Got all the perspective type questions correct, but messed up all the chem/bio knowledge questions.


----------

